# Gazebo plans



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I'd like to build a gazebo and am looking for (hopefully free) easy to build plans on the 'net. Haven't had much success as most sites want to sell the gazebo already done. Can't afford $6000 up for one. Ideas, anyone?


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Try this:
www.rd.com/images/offer/fh/project_plans/.../FH00JAU_FancyGazebo.pdf
It's from Family Handyman. It's kind of fancy, though, but I would bet it'd be fairly easy to simplify.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

By the way, they have a multitude of free plans available:
https://legacy.rd.com/offer/fh/project_plans/plans.jsp?id=0


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

Here are a few plans.......

http://www.thingstobuild.com/plan_links_gazebos.html

I am sure if you have any questions.....there are alot of people here who can help!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Many thanks to both of you for the links. I really like the square one in the last link. I don't care for the Victorian ornate gingertrim on most gazebos. Plus I think a square one will be easier to build. Now I need to price out the materials to determine if I can really afford one.


----------



## LearningLife (Aug 11, 2010)

When DH and I bought our current home in 2000, there was one of those huge, black satellite dishes on a post in the yard. As we had no use for it as a satellite dish, we had to decide what to do with it - trip to the landfill or re-use it in some way. He dismounted it, flipped it upside down, and mounted it atop 6 4x4 posts which we cemented in the ground. After that, we bought one of those huge picnic table umbrellas at a discount store and took the canvas off. It got fastened over the dish, and then we covered that with thatching. That's how we made our repurposed satellite dish gazebo. It looks like a tiki hut. We've added some furniture, and the bbq grill is nearby. We spend a lot of time out there in the summer, and all it cost was the price of the posts and the umbrella canvas.


----------



## jander3 (Feb 20, 2011)

10' X 12' Timber Frame Plan

http://peelinglogs.blogspot.com/2011/01/timber-frame-shed-plan.html

I have the plan in sketch up if you need the file.


----------

